# My brother's first trail ride :P (and ride)



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

My brother's visiting from Stockholm, and well.. of course I have to show the city boy our horses and take him with me on a ride  
about 3,5 hours isn't bad for a first ride, is it? He'll be sore tomorrow..hehehe

He did really good tho  At first, after trotting some, he wasn't so sur he'd dare to canter.. but just minutes after that he started teasing me, in his tough, older brother style, if my horse (a standie) wasnt supposed to be the faster one (he's riding dads draft) and of course I can't take that from him, and with a nice canter path in front of us, I took off  He didn't really have much choice than to follow..:twisted:
I've noticed that most new people are only nervous untill they've cntered tho.. after that they know that it won't get worse than trot x) Sure enough, he really liked the canter and wanted to do it again...

We rode up on the ridge, had a picnic with the horses tied, let them drink from a stream and then rode back again.  It was really nice and I think I succeeded in giving him a real experience to look back to 

About half of the photos were lost when I transferred them to the comp, including a really neat one onme and Crow *sigh* I don't have much pictures of us on the trail since I always ride alone. :/ But here's a few, taken with the cellphone  It's of my Brother, Zakarias, and dads horse Dacke 

I lovr Crow to death, but I must admit it's nice to also have a horse that just anyone can ride, even if they've never been riding before (except once in a paddock and on these ''ride a pony'' things for young kids..where tyhey lead some poor pony around..).


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds (and looks) like a lovely day.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I'm glad you managed to get your brother out on a trail with you. I'm sure he will never forget it. Be sure and print him some pics to take back with him


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

It was great 

I would, but I have no printer 
He'll get them on his usb-merory stick tho


----------

